# developing at home



## burkle25 (Mar 15, 2008)

ldmanuring the summer (i'm thinking ahead ) I will not have access to lab at school, so I want to be able to develop film at home. 

Material list:

Tank for 35mm and 120
Trays for 4x5
Thermometer
Can opener 

Chemicals: any recommendations on brands? 
Developer 
Stop Bath
Fixer
Hypo Clear
Photo Flo

Best way to store chemicals?
Distilled or tap water? 
Powder or liquid?


Drying:
Hanger
Film clips 


also, does anyone develop their own color film?


----------



## ann (Mar 15, 2008)

your just developing film?

why 4x5 trays.

if  you go to the ilford film site they have a series of pdf files that will list all equipment needed .

if you just developing film :
hc110 developer, use as a one shot solution. 
kodak stop bath
rapid fixer, ilfords' is faster
you won't =need hca for film
LPN wetting agent. use with distilled water.

liquid chemicals, easier to store and use. i use glass for storage, but it is harder to find and most people use plastic these days. you can get the standard brown containers from freestyle. mark them and keep all the same chemistry in the same container.

you can re-use the fixer and that would be the only one you would n eed to save.


----------



## burkle25 (Mar 15, 2008)

I plan on working on portfolio ideas to submit for BFA. Leaning towards black and white and I'll need to use either medium or large format ie 4x5 trays.

... looking at the Ilford .pdf files ... I didn't know they had all that info on the site : )


----------



## ann (Mar 15, 2008)

that still doesn't tell me much, i am going to assume you may be developing 4x5 sheet film in trays. if so, i would use a large tray to give you more wiggle room. it will be easy to scratch 4x5 negatives in a 4x5 tray.

If your going to use sheet film you might also check out pryocat hd developer along with some semi-stand development . I believe Sandy king has more information on this developer on unblinkingeye.com


----------



## christopher walrath (Mar 19, 2008)

Here's my list.

30 rolls TMX 120 (one sacrificed to the practise loading gods)
12 rolls Neopan ISO400-135
4 rolls Efke B&W ISO25 (for matchbox pinholes)
2 16 oz bottles HC110 (now in amber bottles)
2 16 oz bottle Kodak Indicator Stop Bath (one of which now in amber bottles)
6 16 oz bottles Kodafix
1 bottle Photo Flo
8 8 oz amber bottles
3 plastic gallon jugs (which I have decided to no longer use, just gonna oneshot-it for now)
3 plastic 16 oz bottles
1 250mL graduate
1 32 oz glass measuring cup
1 funnel
1 roll mechanics wire
40 clothespins
1 stainless steel dev tank
2 35mm spools
1 120 spool
1 can opener
1 pair of scissors
1 instant dial thermometer
(already had a vintage red Kodak timer which doesn't always work unless wound tightly, good arguement for cell phones in the darkroom)
50 120 archive sheets for negs, some for 35mm as well

I picked up a lot more photography gear on the side as well (Yay, tax refund) but my G.A.S. has subsided and I am fine now.  (G. A. S. stands for Gear Acquisition Syndrome)
And I am now developing my own film and will be able to all year for about $350.00.


----------

